# IMPRESSIVE Make-up spotted on the Web!



## user79 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if I should post this in the FOTDs but I don't know what forum this should best go under, as it's directly related to makeup pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mods, feel free to move.


Anyway: THIS IS NOT MY OWN FOTD! This is a look I spotted on the "Majestic Beauties" makeup group on Myspace, the user who posted this one is c.o.u.r.t.n.e.y., her profile is here.

Anyway I just wanted to post these pics as I think they are really good.

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...vymetal028.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...vymetal031.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...vymetal034.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...vymetal042.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l2...vymetal027.jpg



I'm going to send her a link to this thread and invite her to Specktra! I love this look, so dramatic.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting! this is so freaking hot!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2006)

I sent her a message with a link to this thread, I hope she joins, haha!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

good idea! i hope she does!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 18, 2006)

Totally beautiful look, she has some cool a$$ eyes.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 18, 2006)

That is really cool


----------



## Janice (Nov 18, 2006)

Love the detail, including the ingenious use of only one colored contact to bring together the crystal detail.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 18, 2006)

That is so hott!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_including the ingenious use of only one colored contact to bring together the crystal detail._

 
totaly!


----------



## aziza (Nov 18, 2006)

Freakin' awesome!!! Wow...what a talent!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 18, 2006)

that is hot, i gotta find out what color green that is!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 18, 2006)

Omg!so Stunning!!!!!!!love It So Much!


----------



## genia (Nov 18, 2006)

wow that is so amazing.


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 18, 2006)

One word comes to mind when describing this look and the talent at hand...PHENOMENAL!!  I hope this girl joins!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 18, 2006)

Amazing! But oooooooops one of her fake lashes is falling off!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 18, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 18, 2006)

She can't apply her falsies, and I don't understand why she covered half of her forehead with green crystals. But other than that, pretty eyeshadow!


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_She can't apply her falsies, and I don't understand why she covered half of her forehead with green crystals. But other than that, pretty eyeshadow!_

 
Well, one of her false eyelashes does seem to be slipping but that is a minor thing. And she used the green crystals because it looks cool. It's very original. It was a competition where the theme was Heavy Metal or something like that.

Well, I like it a lot. This look gives me an inspiration for a very special party I'm going to in December, I may use some of the same elements from this.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well, one of her false eyelashes does seem to be slipping but that is a minor thing. And she used the green crystals because it looks cool. It's very original. It was a competition where the theme was Heavy Metal or something like that.

Well, I like it a lot. This look gives me an inspiration for a very special party I'm going to in December, I may use some of the same elements from this._

 
Yeah, it's cool I guess. She looks very glam rock!


----------



## MizzMAC (Nov 19, 2006)

This is gorgeous!  I love the green and the crystals!  Great find!  Hope she joins!


----------



## missunderstood (Nov 19, 2006)

just... wow. one of the best looks i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oooo yeah, she's so good. And that is a GREAT group.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 19, 2006)

i have to say..... that this is Flawless MU at its best...... ive seen "good" Great" and "awsome" Mu applicaion... but this is Fucking flawless...... def invite her to Specktra


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 19, 2006)

wow. the eyes and the lips. that's awesome. great, that you invited her to specktra. i would love to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she's great.


----------



## devin (Nov 19, 2006)

i really like it!! so pretty!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 19, 2006)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my god, that is awesomely hot!!! I love green now... she makes it look so good!!


----------



## L0VELY (Nov 21, 2006)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 21, 2006)

She posted that as an entry for a weekly challenge (and won, of course). So yeah...we do them every week. It's fun.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 22, 2006)

Like Whoa! fahjfhasjfhasjfhsf talented


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW!

I think I might join that group hehe


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW!!! This is the kind of green I am searching for to complete my stash...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy!!!!!!! These are great! I hope c.o.u.r.t.n.e.y posts on here herself sometime


----------



## user79 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_WOW!

I think I might join that group hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's a good group, as far as Myspace groups go. I used to post there sometimes but now it's all SPECKTRA!! hahahha


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 22, 2006)

wow gorgeous! i love the color on her eyes and how well it looks with the lipstick.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks so professional!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's a good group, as far as Myspace groups go. I used to post there sometimes but now it's all SPECKTRA!! hahahha_

 
Hahaha I know...I'm such a loser. I post in FIVE different groups. This one, mac_cosmetics and smokin_makeup on LJ, and majestic beauties and i love mac on myspace. Hahaha. 

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhh I need to get a life.


----------



## misswillow (Nov 25, 2006)

Seriously stunning!!! Any ideas on what that stunning green e/s might be???


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome look thanks for posting!  And I love the lips too...hope she joins!  Plus she's totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

thx for posting, this is cool


----------



## pinkypinky (Dec 18, 2006)

waaaw flawless MU !! luved the eyes


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 18, 2006)

omg!!! thas really HOT! love the lips.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Dec 18, 2006)

yes come join majestic beauties people, we have some real talented ladies on there =D


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

it reminds me of someting for a poison ivy costumer... so hot... love her eyes... not the contact, but her real eyes =)

lets hope she joins... she got a freebie FOTD!!


----------



## Alesha (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow this look is AMAZING!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

awesome theme.


----------



## msmack (Apr 12, 2007)

REALLY HOT, I LOVE THE LIPS! my kinda colour!


----------



## geeko (Apr 13, 2007)

i love the green and the green crystals. thanks for sharing!


----------



## badkittekitte (Apr 29, 2007)

this amazing work....i would love to know the colors used....


----------



## trishaa (Apr 29, 2007)

my goodness...her eye color is amazing!
thanks for the links


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 30, 2007)

so amazing.love the green e/s..


----------

